# What's my MBTI?



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello to anybody willing to help. I already looked at the sticky questionnaires in this forum. I don't like them. Feel free to ask me anything. It's the same exact question that several other members are asking, I see - What's my MBTI?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

1.Is there a function you feel more comfortable with then the others? Never mind if its intro or extraverted yet.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Electra2 said:


> 1.Is there a function you feel more comfortable with then the others? Never mind if its intro or extraverted yet.


I am energized by social interaction, and I like the feeling and sensing functions.
Thank you very much for helping me. :smile:


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

It is an Honor and a Pleasure Sir! 

2. Which ones do you least relate to or feel drained when using?

(Lol I shouldn't be doing this I have no clue what I'm doing XD Sorry)


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Electra2 said:


> It is an Honor and a Pleasure Sir!
> 
> 2. Which ones do you least relat to or feel drained when using?
> 
> (Lol I shouldn't be doing this I have no clue what I'm doing XD Sorry)


Well at least you're an upstanding lady. Your manners are much too fine for a peasant. :smile:

You needn't worry about how well you understand it all. I trust you, and I'm grateful for the help. After all, beggars can't be choosers, and nobody else has posted on this thread. I least relate to Thinking, and using too much of my brain is draining.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

So, currently you say you prefer social interaction (E), sensing (S) and feeling (F). That means, theoretically you would be either an ESFP or an ESFJ.

ESFP : Se Fi Te Ni

or

ESFJ : Fe Si Ne Ti

So, how old are you (because when you got over 30 we have to count a weak tertiary function too) , and how much do you know about the differences between:

Se and Si
Fe and Fi
Ne and Ni
Te and Ti

After that I know better how to explain things or what to ask next.


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

@Lord of Tinkering

That   at the end makes you look like you know what you're talking about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Athena_ said:


> @*Lord of Tinkering*
> 
> That   at the end makes you look like you know what you're talking about.
> 
> ...


Nope.
I wanted to make it with at least one smiley! haha
It could have been another smiley too. I am still learning in typing, but I am Ti Dom, I follow certain stepy, and I need now more datas!

:happy: << hehe


----------



## aerynth (May 29, 2012)

It's a little hard to go off of anything, so I wager that might be why nobody has replied. You don't have to fill out the questionnaires, but if you gave us a bit of an introduction about yourself (such as who you are, what excites you, what your hobbies/interests/goals are, what your response to stress is, etc), a lot of us would be more inclined to help. 

With that said, judging by the way you started this thread and your warm responses, my gut feeling is some SF type.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

@Lord of Tinkering
Yes I know the difference between the functions. I tend to be more conventional and cautious, not so adventurous, which is why I'm already leaning towards ESFJ. I'm also much more of a people-pleaser than a party guy. When I started this thread I had no idea, but since then I have developed an opinion. Still, I would like to discuss it with you. Suffice it to say my age is early 20s, an exact number would be too personal.

@*aerynth *
I find your avatar adorable and funny.
What excites me is friendship and group activities. My hobbies are mostly just reading, TV, movies, puzzles, and games. If a relative or friend invites me to do something with them, I usually accept. I like bowling, golf, archery, fishing, soccer, and badminton as sports. Although I almost never get a chance to do any of these things. Bowling is often the only one that I ever get a chance to do. My goals are simple - successfully finishing college, financial independence, a successful career, and eventually an excellent family of my own. I'm usually optimistic so stress doesn't happen often, but if I do get stressed, I self-medicate with food or drink or any of my hobbies. Distracting myself by doing something responsible is also an effective way to cope.
Why yes, I think I'm an ESF


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey 

Thank you for the answer. My mother is an ESFJ, and I can, personally, see quite much similarities between her and what you told us above.

So, I already am sure that you are an ESFJ. But, if you are still unsure, just tell us more here, so others could review your/my self-assessment better


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm just gonna raid ok? It's raid day and I promised to come...


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

@Electra2 Yes! You go ahead and raid all you want! :laughing:


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Also, it's time to come clean. Thanks for all of your help, previous posters.
You see the thing is, I may have been BSing just because I wanted to be an ESFJ.
I relate with Enneagram 4, and I'm Sx/So - So I'm thinking ESTP or ISFP
I can't see an ESFJ with an Sp blind spot, and Enneagram 4


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Inspector Gadget said:


> @Electra2 Yes! You go ahead and raid all you want! :laughing:


Thanks but you don't want me to type you anymore after ???? :O


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Electra2 said:


> Thanks but you don't want me to type you anymore after ???? :O


My brain is a mess, so you do whatever you can, and I'll listen xD


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

You have 2 options now.

1) We start with MBTI, and functions, and try to type you

or

2) We start with Enneagram and Tri Types, etc. and try to type you


What do you prefer for now?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Brb raid XD


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Lord of Tinkering said:


> You have 2 options now.
> 
> 1) We start with MBTI, and functions, and try to type you
> or
> ...


ooh, this is all so fascinating and exciting 

I really couldn't choose, so I flipped a coin, and fate says #2 xD


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Ok, there are 9 types and 27 subtypes in Enneagram.

Which main types are 100% not yours?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

hmm, I don't know xD sorry XD


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Inspector Gadget said:


> ENFP, ESFP, ENTJ, ENFJ, INFJ, INTJ, ENTP, INTP and ISFJ xD


You chose 2) Enneagram!


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

edited, look again xD


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Ok, these are the main types:

[HR][/HR]

1 THE REFORMERThe Rational, Idealistic Type: Principled, Purposeful, Self-Controlled, and Perfectionistic


[HR][/HR]

2 THE HELPERThe Caring, Interpersonal Type: Demonstrative, Generous, People-Pleasing, and Possessive


[HR][/HR]

3 THE ACHIEVERThe Success-Oriented, Pragmatic Type: Adaptive, Excelling, Driven, and Image-Conscious


[HR][/HR]

4 THE INDIVIDUALISTThe Sensitive, Withdrawn Type: Expressive, Dramatic, Self-Absorbed, and Temperamental


[HR][/HR]

5 THE INVESTIGATORThe Intense, Cerebral Type: Perceptive, Innovative, Secretive, and Isolated


[HR][/HR]

6 THE LOYALISTThe Committed, Security-Oriented Type: Engaging, Responsible, Anxious, and Suspicious


[HR][/HR]

7 THE ENTHUSIASTThe Busy, Fun-Loving Type: Spontaneous, Versatile, Distractible, and Scattered


[HR][/HR]

8 THE CHALLENGERThe Powerful, Dominating Type: Self-Confident, Decisive, Willful, and Confrontational


[HR][/HR]

9 THE PEACEMAKERThe Easygoing, Self-Effacing Type: Receptive, Reassuring, Agreeable, and Complacen


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

well I don't know myself that well sadly 

so according to other people, that I agree with, the most likely ones are 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 1
- so I guess we could only rule out 2 and 3 - see I've studied this all too much xD


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

I see a problem when you say that other peoples have said you what you are.

So, you are definitely not a 2, which are very caring and helping people, and not a 3, driven with strong ambitions?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Lord of Tinkering said:


> I see a problem when you say that other peoples have said you what you are.
> 
> So, you are definitely not a 2, which are very caring and helping people, and not a 3, driven with strong ambitions?


Six minutes. Took you long enough to reply xD
well I have ambition, but I usually think my success will take care of itself, I almost never worry about it
let me look at the links and maybe I can "weed out" some more 

okay, I'm not a 1
about 2 - I want to be loved, not to feel loved, it's not the same
don't know about 3 or 4 from their descriptions
I don't think I'm a 5 or 6
I have an 8 somewhere
I relate with 9 a tiny bit, like 1 out of 10


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

This isn´t a ping pong game 

Ok, look into the links, and do that. But don´t kill all!

Oh, I see you edited your last post, I can do that too 

3,4,7,8,9


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Lord of Tinkering said:


> This isn´t a ping pong game
> 
> Ok, look into the links, and do that. But don´t kill all!


I heard that from a professor "don't f*** all" - What's that? xD
also, the post is edited with the enneagram in more details


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

I did that too ^^


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Lord of Tinkering said:


> I did that too ^^


What's kill all? xD
so yeah, we've got four numbers down, and that leaves us with five


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

3, driven with ambitions

4, authentic, individual, temperamental

6, anxious, security, engaging, responsible

7, spontaneous, versatile, distractible

8, self-confident, decisive, willful, confrontational

9, receptive, reassuring, agreeable

Which one of those did you say is killed? I see still 6


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

I said 6 was killed xD and now I say kill 9 xD
so it seems we have 3w4, 7w8, and 8w7 - besides, we know Sx/So already
I'm usually more interested in success than being different, so no 4w3

I gotta leave at 2pm my time - USA central


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

So, we have 3,4,7,8

Either you have only ONE main type, or you have a wing:

3, 3w4 Three-wing-Four | Structural Enneagram
4, 4w3 Four-wing-Three | Structural Enneagram
7, 7w8 Seven-wing-Eight | Structural Enneagram
8, 8w7 Eight-wing-Seven | Structural Enneagram


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

What about 8w7-7w8-3w4 exactly?


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Again edited 

Ok, let us assume, those are the types which could be yours.

Are you rather/preferring:

*The Achiever*
Achievers are driven and resourceful people who strive to create and control their own images and their own lives in order to be recognized as exceptional. They are skilled at gaining rapport by fitting into their chosen milieu—except that they’re often the best at what they do and the smartest guys in the room. Whether because of or spite of in spite of all this striving, they are typically both admirable and likable people.


*The Excitement Seeker*
People of this extroverted personality are fully engaged in experiencing the world. Enjoyable and exciting activities, which may include acquiring material goods, help Excitement Seekers escape from a harsh or boring reality.
Having perspective Eight makes them want success in the eyes of the world. They may be strong leaders like John F. Kennedy, who was probably a Seven-wing-Eight. Kennedy’s ability to think counter to accepted opinions shows in his brilliant handling of the Cuban missile crisis. Or, if their rebellious instincts overpower their desire to lead, they may more closely resemble Joan Rivers and Howard Stern, who can be blunt, callous, and even obnoxious in their continual pursuit of doing the opposite of what the world claims to want.

or

*The Rebel*
Rebels seek autonomy and freedom. In practice, they tend to go for the opposite of what is—the opposite of what other people want—so that they are in fact still tetherered to the other’s desire, only in a negative way. Nevertheless, Eight-wing-Sevens are often able to amass the power to succeed.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

I posted _after _I looked at the links :wink:


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Can you at least say some lines to each one of the 3?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Here's my contribution xD

8w7
I'm a rebel. I want autonomy and freedom. I like the opposite of what people want from me.
Even though all of this is true, I manage to succeed. Yes, all of that xD

7w8
I love to have some fun xD but if my gut says "no" then I don't engage :tongue:

3w4
I love to be recognized as exceptional, and I can control my image pretty darn well


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Ok,

ESTJs are often *8*, sometimes *3*

*ISFPs* are often 9, but sometimes 6 or 4

ESFP are often *7*, sometimes 2, rarely *3* and *8*

*ESTPs* are mostly *8* and *7*

ENTJs are mostly *8* and *3*

ENTPs are mostly *7* and *8*, sometimes rarely 5 and *3*

ENFPs are mostly *7*, sometimes 2 and 4

and

*ESFJs* are mostly 2, sometimes 6, *8* or *3*

All other MBTI types have Enneagram types which you have killed ^^


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

So, which one of those MBTI types would you weed ^^


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Well, I say I'm an ES. That eliminates four of those. There's no way I'm disciplined or responsible enough to be an ESTJ xD So now we're down to ESTP and ESFP. The ESFPs I've seen are very self-aware, which I admire, but you see the thing is, I'm not. xD I guess I'll just have to make do with ESTP instead xD


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Alright Tinker-man, time for me to leave xD see you around xD


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Allrighty then, until tomorrow then again ^^

Then we will talk about ESTPs.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Holda holda holda holda ...:frustrating:

I think XNTP.

Lets do compare!

I see a _thread interuption_ which could eighter meen FI or some thinking trait. This proves he is less likely to Ne on a larger scale.
He also told he liked to read more then sensing activities which point towards _iNtuition_.
He claimed he at one point said he was less likely to be a thinker? Which leads us to _Feeling._
But then again feelers_ tend_ to make choises based on values like harmony.
He was more conserned with Subjective Justice (T) then Objective Values. (F)
Now. There is a choise between J and P but The fact that he interupted a thread is more of a P thing in my humble opinion; Maybe he could not wait. 
Do You see an INFJ interupting tread like that with their sensitive Fe?

Is his INtuition extra or introverted?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Sometimes I like reading, sometimes I don't. Sensing activities, about that, depends on the activity. I think my intuition is both inferior and introverted. Lots of times I impulsively confront people about justice. It's why I don't have many friends.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Inspector Gadget said:


> Sometimes I like reading, sometimes I don't. Sensing activities, about that, depends on the activity. I think my intuition is both inferior and introverted. Lots of times I impulsively confront people about justice. It's why I don't have many friends.


I do that too I defend people but not the way you do. It sounds like you are sensing then but sensors also like to read


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Electra2 said:


> Holda holda holda holda ...:frustrating:
> 
> I think XNTP.
> 
> ...


If I try to sort out what you described there:
He could have Fi, Perhaps T. Less Ne. Rather F. Concerned rather with T than F. Probably P. 
How do you come up now with INFJ? 

I didn´t say he is an ESTP. He just wanted to check it out. So I said we speak next time about it.
An ESTP/XNTP would use Ti, which should help him to analyze and reflect, and that is currently difficult for him.




Inspector Gadget said:


> Sometimes I like reading, sometimes I don't. Sensing activities, about that, depends on the activity. I think my intuition is both inferior and introverted. Lots of times I impulsively confront people about justice. It's why I don't have many friends.


Well. Justice is a big word. Most types could go on confrontation sometimes. But only a few of them would go always on confrontation.

I think, STPs, ETJs, ETPs would go full on. INTJ, ESFJ, SFPs and NFPs would do it too now and then if they feel in the right. 

NFJs, ISJs and INTP would it do not so often, but could do it too if cornered or to protect something.

(This is my personal opinion, if you have another, please tell it to me, so I can work on my opinion. Greetings from Ti)


So, you are impulsive sometimes, the question is:

- Have you mostly experienced unfair treatment against you or your environment? For example, bad "friends", bullying, misunderstandings, etc.

or

- Do you just go to other people, independent of knowing them or not, to say to them that their behaviour is not right/fair? So, interfering in other people´s business, fighting their harmless little quarrels?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

This take some time to sink in


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

*opens the fridge*

Want some drink?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

I don't often intervene in other people's business, because it's their business.
If I do, it's because something needs to be challenged, yes.

I reflect a lot over situations, but reflecting about myself, the abstract idea of "who I am" is a mystery.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Are you a athletic, reckless person, who acts first, then thinks?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm somewhat athletic, but I do like to stay active. I'm somewhat reckless, but experience teaches you that sometimes it's a bad idea lol but usually my actions come first and my brain comes next yes lol


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Ok, I couldn't sleep earlier so I was writing again (6 AM here) but I will write later again ^^ Until then!


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

@Inspector Gadget

I would say, dive in the ESTP type, live for a while as one, and if you can then still say that it's your type you have probably found it 

And if you have new doubts, ask us again!


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

-sigh- @Lord of Tinkering @Electra2

welp, sorry, I'm not trying to waste your time, I just get confused, like anybody could

I'm sold on NP, but I'm not sure about I or E, and T or F


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

I would suggest this: Find descriptions about the dominant functions of NPs, and study them for a while.

There would be then for now only Ti, Fi and Ne.

Ti is very sceptical, critical, logical, analytical....
...and would have weak Fe ^^

Fi is very value and feelings orientated, but also critical, just in a feeling way. Not so logical, but they can because..
...they have weak Te ^^

I hope you know the diference between Fi and Fe, Ti and Te.

Ne is all about open options. Not the fast decisionmaker, except there is a good reason.

So, WHAT do you know about the functions?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Well I know what you just said about those functions. I already knew that. I understand them in my head but I'm not sure how to explain them. So I'm just going to copy and paste from a website that I like, Keys 2 Cognition.

Fi
Basic (Passive) Use
Adhere to personal beliefs about what's important.

Developed (Active) Use
Evaluate situations and choose what you believe is congruent with your personal identity.


Fe
Basic (Passive) Use
Honor others' needs and preferences.

Developed (Active) Use
Connect with people by sharing values and taking on their needs as yours.

Ti
Basic (Passive) Use
Adhere to definitions and impersonal principles.

Developed (Active) Use
Analyze a problem using a framework, and find an angle or leverage by which to solve it.

Te
Basic (Passive) Use
Follow steps, points and time tables.

Developed (Active) Use
Create structure, reason by measures and evidence, and implement complex plans.


This is from another website, Thought Catalog
Introverted Feeling (Fi):
Introverted feeling is the in-depth analysis of emotional processes and morality. It seeks to break down emotions to their core and understand them as wholly as possible. It also develops a strong internal system of right and wrong, which the Fi user employs to make decisions. Introverted feeling searches for the deeper meaning behind absolutely everything. Introverted feelers are highly aware of and in touch with their own emotions, and when they put themselves in the shoes of others, they can often feel their pain or joy on a personal level.
People who lead with introverted feeling are compassionate, analytical and often highly concerned with moral issues. They are usually highly creative or artistic, and may feel as though nobody else truly understands who they are deep down. Because their feelings are introverted, Fi-dominant types aren’t always comfortable expressing how they feel outwardly. They have a rich inner world that they want to guard and yet they often secretly wish that others were capable of tapping into it.

Extroverted Feeling (Fe):
Extroverted feeling is highly concerned with maintaining social norms and keeping the peace. It is a decision-making function that strives to do what is best for the group and picks up naturally on the emotions of others. It is a mirroring function that may cause the user to have trouble deciphering their own feelings without the input of others. Extroverted feeling requires social interaction to stay fulfilled, more so than any other function.
People who lead with extroverted feeling are highly reactive to the feelings of others. They seek out social interaction relentlessly, as they feel the happiest and most alive when they are in the company of loved ones. They seek to maintain harmony and keep the peace at all costs – they cannot fully enjoy themselves unless the people around them are healthy, happy and comfortable.

Introverted Thinking (Ti):
Introverted thinking is an information-gathering function that seeks to form a framework for how the world works on a concrete, tangible level. It is adept at understanding systems and naturally notices inconsistencies within them. Introverted thinking seeks a thorough understanding of how things work – it wants to deconstruct things to look at the individual parts and see how things function as a whole.
People who lead with introverted thinking are logical, systematic and objective to a fault. They enjoy finding ‘short-cuts’ that increase efficiency within a given system. Ti-dominants are often heavily introverted, as they take a great deal of time to understand how things work before they feel comfortable sharing or acting on their knowledge.

Extroverted Thinking (Te):
Extroverted thinking seeks to impose order on the external environment as efficiently and logically as possible. It values productivity above all else and is a results-based, action-oriented function. Extroverted thinking naturally implements concrete plans for accomplishing goals and is quick to make decisions.
People who lead with extroverted thinking are frank, decisive and highly productive in every capacity. They are natural leaders in the workplace as they are quick to take charge and impose order. Dominant extroverted thinkers may come across as bossy or opinionated to those who lack the function, but in reality they are simply pointing out what they believe to be the most efficient course of action for everyone involved.

^ after all of that, I think I use Fi instead of Ti


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Inspector Gadget said:


> Well I know what you just said about those functions. I already knew that. I understand them in my head but I'm not sure how to explain them. So I'm just going to copy and paste from a website that I like, Keys 2 Cognition.
> 
> Fi
> Basic (Passive) Use
> ...


So for example I lead with Fi. If I see my friend being lied to, I will not take it light-heartly.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

*Keirsey, Heidi Priebe & MBTI+Enneagram*
In a recent survey, over 3000 participants indicated their Myers-Briggs personality types and their Enneagram types (including wings and instinctual variants if known). The compiled responses are as follows: 

*NF * _Cooperative idealist _ 
INFJ Type *4*/2
ENFJ Type* 2* (/3)
INFP Type *4*/9
ENFP Type *7*/2/4

*SP * _Utilitarian guardian_
ISTP Type *5*
ESTP Type *8*/7
ISFP Type *9*/4/6
ESFP Type *7*/2 (/3/8)

*NT * _Utilitarian rational_
INTJ Type *5*/1
ENTJ Type *8*/3 / *3*/8 (!)
INTP Type *5*/9/4
ENTP Type *7*/8


*SJ * _Cooperative guardian_
ISTJ Type* 1*/6/5
ESTJ Type *8*/1
ISFJ Type *6*/2/9
ESFJ Type *2 *(/6)


Enneagram and personality disorders

Published 4 September 2014 | By Frédéric Schmitt
Naranjo is credited to have the first put the personality disorders (PD) of DSM IV in the Enneagram (in character and neurosis), but Ichazo before propouned his own classification.

* Ichazo: * 
Type 1.	Obsessive-Compulsive	
Type 2.	Narcissistic 
Type 3.	Histrionic 
Type 4.	Borderline 
Type 5.	Schizoid or Anti-Social 
Type 6.	Paranoid	Paranoid
Type 7.	Schizotypal 
Type 8.	Passive-Aggressive 
Type 9.	Avoidant/Dependent 

*Naranjo:*
Type 1. Obsessive-Compulsive
Type 2. Histrionic
Type 3. X
Type 4. Masochistic
Type 5. Schizoïd 
Type 6. Paranoid
Type 7. Narcissic
Type 8. Sadistic
Type 9. Dependent


Celebrety Types:

About *ENTP*s

Versatile pattern-seekers
Strongly linked to the *Antisocial *personality
Somewhat linked to the *Dependent* and *Hypomanic* personalities

About *ENTJ*s

No-nonsense, efficient organizers with a flair for strategic optimization
Strongly linked to the *Compulsive *personality
Somewhat linked to the *Sadistic* personality

About* ENFP*s

Quirky and verbally fluid people persons
Strongly linked to the *Histrionic* personality
Somewhat linked to the *Narcissistic*, *Hypomanic* and *Borderline *personalities

About *ENFJ*s

Charming and compelling communicators
Strongly linked to the *Narcissistic* personality
Somewhat linked to the *Histrionic* and *Avoidant *personalities

About* ESTJ*s

No-nonsense, efficient organizers with a flair for practical logistics
Strongly linked to the *Sadistic *personality
Somewhat linked to the *Compulsive* personality

About *ESFJ*s

Concerned and supportive people persons who are often able to take the lead in social situations
Strongly linked to the *Compulsive* personality
Somewhat linked to the *Narcissistic* and *Dependent* personalities

About *ESTP*s

Entrepreneurial smooth operators
Strongly linked to the *Antisocial* personality
Somewhat linked to the *Narcissistic* and *Hypomanic* personalities

About *ESFP*s

Free-spirited and fun-loving people persons
Strongly linked to the *Histrionic* personality
Somewhat linked to the *Hypomanic* personality

About *INTP*s

Abstract-minded systems analysts
Strongly linked to the *Schizotypal* personality
Somewhat linked to the *Schizoid* personality

About *INTJ*s

Tenacious visionaries, oriented towards action
Strongly linked to the *Narcissistic* personality
Somewhat linked to the *Schizotypal *personality

About *INFP*s

Idiosyncratic dreamers with strong imaginations
Strongly linked to the *Avoidant* personality
Somewhat linked to the *Dependent*, *Histrionic *and *Negativistic* personalities

About *INFJ*s

Holistic visionaries, oriented towards contemplation
Strongly linked to the *Dependent* personality
Somewhat linked to the *Depressive* and *Narcissistic* personalities

About *ISTJ*s

Thorough and responsible administrators
Strongly linked to the *Compulsive* personality
Somewhat linked to the *Schizoid* personality

About *ISFJ*s

Proper and loyal nurturers
Strongly linked to the *Dependent* personality
Somewhat linked to the *Compulsive* personality

About *ISTP*s

Cool, self-contained problem-solvers
Strongly linked to the *Negativistic* personality
Somewhat linked to the *Antisocial* personality

About *ISFP*s

Unassuming yet passionate aesthetes
Strongly linked to the *Dependent* personality
Somewhat linked to the *Histrionic* and *Avoidant *personalities


Personality Disorder Test
http://www.celebritytypes.com/personality-tests.php
https://thoughtcatalog.com/heidi-priebe/2016/01/mbti-and-the-enneagram-2/


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok so here are your closest-to PD's results again:



> I'm basing these on the definitions that Google provides.
> *7 out of 10 - Obsessive-Compulsive*
> 5 out of 10 - Histrionic
> 0 out of 10 - Borderline
> ...


*You chose Enneagram type 9*

Conclution:
Celebrety Types:
*Schizoid: INTP, ISTJ*
*Obsessive-compulsive: ENTJ, ESTJ, ISTJ, ISFJ*
*Avoidant: ENFJ, INFP, ISFJ, ISFP*

You chose
*ENNEAGRAM type 9* which relates to:

Keirsey, Heidi Priebe & MBTI+Enneagram:
*ISFP (MOST), ISFJ, INFP, INTP *

Ichazo:
*DEPENENT/AVOIDANT*

Naranjo:
*DEPENENT*


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

@Electra2
I'm not sure what it all means. Are you saying I'm an ISFP? xD


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Inspector Gadget said:


> @Electra2
> I'm not sure what it all means. Are you saying I'm an ISFP? xD


Lol I'm just explaning what the results said ))
As you see schizoid personality disorder is closest to: INTP or ISTJ

Enneagram type 9 _on the other hand_ is closest to ISFP (MOST), ISFJ, INFP, INTP 

Enneagram type 9 is according to two oter people closest to:
Ichazo:
DEPENENT/AVOIDANT

Naranjo:
DEPENENT

personality disorder if we are to trust the theory


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Electra2 said:


> Lol I'm just explaning what the results said ))
> As you see schizoid personality disorder is closest to: INTP or ISTJ
> 
> Enneagram type 9 _on the other hand_ is closest to ISFP (MOST), ISFJ, INFP, INTP
> ...


oh okay lol judging by some research I've done online, there's a small majority of ISTJ 9s
there's a thread about them here on Personality Cafe, and Facets Relational Care says she married an ISTJ 9
and the actor Bryan Cranston is an ISTJ 9, watch some of his interviews, you'll see it lol


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

here?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

yes xD we didn't quite reach a conclusion xD


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Maybe you could be INFP then?

type 9 and type 4 are related and INFP and type 1 are also related.
We are avoidant which is pretty simmilar to schizoid but schizoid are emotionally bland
while avoidant feel a rich emotional life


It seems like ISFP (type 9) and ISTJ (type 1) are pretty different


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

oh man xD but . . . I just went through the function order with LoT xD
sometimes I literally don't have an emotion about things, ooh I got an example xD

when I was a kid in grade school, I learned (this has been verified by a lot of other sources the older I got) that Napoleon Bonaparte - the short French guy with a huge ego - that he destroyed the nose of a Sphinx by firing a cannon at it for target practice. At first I just thought "huh, too bad for the Sphinx" then years later, actually this year, I thought "you know that bothers me, he just ruined that Sphinx for no good reason at all, I don't like that Napoleon at all, no respect for the ancient Egyptians"


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

He is not an INFP.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

:laughin: "just no" :laughin:


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Fi can reflect similar to Ti, and they have clear opinions. He is mainly following informations from the outside.
@*Inspector Gadget*
She is an INFP, you can see her Ne working while she is considering every possible option ^^. The difference to your daily questions is that for you the MBTI functions and tests are not absolute, while she simply wants to help out ^^


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

maybe @Electra2 could better help me with enneagram tritype 
that is, figuring out if my current tritype works


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Oh, and I did understand earlier that you were sure with your current Enneagram Type, because of what you said to me ^^


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Is your sense of humor like a smile while you slap me in the face? xD
Just trying to figure you out lol

she wants to help and I don't want to say "no, go away"


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I have no idea about tri-type sorry ))))) 
I only know I'm 4 myself and also a lot 7,9 and 2.
5 and 6 too
then 3 and then 1
I'm least number 8 that is 100% sure.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

well . . . What else can we do? xD


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Lord of Tinkering said:


> Fi can reflect similar to Ti, and they have clear opinions. He is mainly following informations from the outside.
> @*Inspector Gadget*
> She is an INFP, you can see her Ne working while she is considering every possible option ^^. The difference to your daily questions is that for you the MBTI functions and tests are not absolute, while she simply wants to help out ^^


I wish I could hire you as a mechanic


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Inspector Gadget said:


> well . . . What else can we do? xD


Well now we HAVE to learn tri type...
well tomorrow XD
I'm a persiever


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Electra2 said:


> I wish I could hire you as a mechanic


Yeah, so do I, I know somebody that could use some help with that.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Electra2 said:


> Ok so which part of the enneagram?


How to know the correct one from the Thinking Center - 5, 6, or 7 - and I think that's about it
if there's anything else you want to go over about the enneagram, we can

Oh, and also the correct order of the tritype, if at all possible. I'm going back and forth between 6 and 9 in my mind, which is difficult because they integrate into each other.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Inspector Gadget said:


> How to know the correct one from the Thinking Center - 5, 6, or 7 - and I think that's about it
> if there's anything else you want to go over about the enneagram, we can
> 
> Oh, and also the correct order of the tritype, if at all possible. I'm going back and forth between 6 and 9 in my mind, which is difficult because they integrate into each other.


What is your intuition like? I or E


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Electra2 said:


> What is your intuition like? I or E


You mean Ni or Ne?
probably Ne because branching out is easier for me than bringing it all to a unique idea


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Do you get easily hurt?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Do you easily hurt others?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Electra2 said:


> Do you get easily hurt?


If it's family, yes. If it's strangers, no.
Strangers and acquaintances can make me angry, but it's not the same as being offended.
Friends are in-between, I'm more sensitive about them than strangers or acquaintances, but less sensitive about them than with family.



Electra2 said:


> Do you easily hurt others?


I'm not sure, I'd like to say no because I try to be careful about that, but a lot of people don't understand the intention behind my behavior.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Do you tend to give more then what you get back?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Electra2 said:


> Do you tend to give more then what you get back?


I often feel that way, yes, but that could just be my feelings, and not truth.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

what was your most and least favorite subjects in school?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Electra2 said:


> what was your most and least favorite subjects in school?


My most favorite were history, math, and science. It's ironic that I didn't like literature classes in grade school but I am currently taking steps to become a writer. My least favorite were economics, art, and yes literature.


----------

